# 2011 Dayana Cadeau Classic



## Curt James (Sep 6, 2011)

*Fitness, Figure, Mens Physique, Bikini and Bodybuilding Championships*


















​
*HOTEL INFORMATION:
MARRIOTT AIRPORT HOTEL
1201, NW Le JEUNE ROAD
MIAMI, FL. 33126

SHOW LOCATION:
Miami Dade County Auditorium Tickets
2901 W. Flagler Street, Miami, FL 33135
305-547-5414
Website: Miami Airport Hotels- Marriott Miami International Airport Hotel Campus Near MIA

UPDATE: MENS PHYSIQUE CATEGORY will be add to Dayana Cadeau Classic show. There are two categories: SHORT & TALL

GUEST POSERS: IFBB PROS KAI GREENE AND CHRIS FILIPPELLI

Don't miss it - This will be a great show!*






YouTube Video










Kai Greene (with Iris Kyle in this video)





Chris Filippelli


----------

